# Software issues this weekend?



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

My uber phone and app kept locking up and had to hard reboot at least three times during trips.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## CSANYA (Dec 27, 2014)

I can not log in, ever experience that?


----------

